# ROTP 2009-10 RMC Networking



## bms (11 Mar 2009)

If you have been accepted into ROTP 2009-10 for RMCC, please send a PM inbound to me if you would like to take part in networking with other people who have been accepted to RMCC.

 I was thinking that we can use a private invite-only Facebook group and we can get into touch that way. 

 Please feel free to post your opinions or any other suggestions. Once some people are interested, we can set it up and maybe have some people we know a little bit when we take the plunge.


----------



## Lumber (12 Mar 2009)

bms said:
			
		

> Please feel free to post your opinions or any other suggestions.



Suggestion: STOP calling it RMCC. I don't know who started this trend but even if that is some on paper official term, well, you don't hear anyone calling it the CAF (Canadian Armed Forces) do you? Keep it RMC. 

Hooah.


----------



## bms (12 Mar 2009)

RMCC = Kingston. RMCSJ = St. Jean.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

bms said:
			
		

> RMCC = Kingston. RMCSJ = St. Jean.



I always thought it was RMC = Kingston, CMR = St. Jean.

I get the SJ for St. Jean, but how does C = Kingston?


----------



## derael (12 Mar 2009)

"Royal Military College of Canada"


----------



## Big Foot (12 Mar 2009)

bms said:
			
		

> RMCC = Kingston. RMCSJ = St. Jean.


Wrong. Both institutions are known as RMC - CMR. The days of CMRSJ, RRMC and just plain old RMC have been over since the mid '90s.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Mar 2009)

derael said:
			
		

> "Royal Military College of Canada"



Because we all know Quebec isn't Canada. (Just kidding!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ACEC (12 Mar 2009)

Lets not get off topic...... :


----------



## bms (12 Mar 2009)

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp

 In the very first paragraph of the official website:



> It is with great pleasure that I welcome you to the Royal Military College Saint-Jean (RMC Saint-Jean) website.



 http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/index-fra.asp

 Also in the first paragraph



> C'est avec plaisir que je vous souhaite la bienvenue sur le site du Collège militaire royal de Saint-Jean (CMR Saint-Jean).



 This distinction is also made in the admission section:

http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/dep-adc/adm/admissio-eng.asp



> Subsequent to the aforementioned period, all expenses incurred as a result of enrolment at RMC Saint-Jean or the Royal Military College of Canada in Kingston must be reimbursed to the Crown.



 Even the URL says CMRSJ and RMCSJ.

 On top of that, in the ROTP Terms or Service(which was revised in May 2008), it makes the destinction in the first page under "Selection Process" that:


> If you are selected by the Recruiting Group Selection committee, you will be offered a sponsorship position at the *Royal Military College of Canada(RMCC) in Kingston, the Royal Military College St-Jean(RMCSJ) in St. Jean, Quebec*, or you may be selected to attend an approved Canadian civillian university



 I don't know why there is a distinction, but I'm just using what they use.


----------



## The Dunnminator (12 Mar 2009)

Yeah but it's RMC St-Jean, not RMCC St-Jean, even for kingston the official acronym is simply RMC. Usually people uses CMR to refer to St-Jean but it's only the french acronym, I don't know why.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Mar 2009)

Canadian Forces Organizational Order 0046, issued under the authority of the Chief of Defence Staff, reads in part:



> SUBJ: CANADIAN FORCES ORGANIZATION ORDER 0046 - ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE OF CANADA (RMC)
> ...
> 3. IN ACCORDANCE WITH MINISTERIAL ORGANIZATION ORDER 2007070, THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE HAS AUTHORIZED THE ORGANIZATION OF RMC, DEPT ID 0046, AS A UNIT OF THE CANADIAN FORCES, EMBODIED IN THE REGULAR FORCE AND ALLOCATED TO CANADIAN DEFENCE ACADEMY (CDA)



Canadian Forces Organizational Order 6509, issued under the authority of the Chief of Defence Staff, reads in part:



> SUBJ: CANADIAN FORCES ORGANIZATION ORDER 6509 - ROYAL MILITARY COLLEGE SAINT-JEAN (RMC SAINT-JEAN)
> ...
> 3. IN ACCORDANCE WITH MINISTERIAL ORGANIZATION ORDER 2007071, THE MINISTER OF NATIONAL DEFENCE HAS AUTHORIZED THE ORGANIZATION OF RMC SAINT-JEAN, DEPT ID 6509, AS A UNIT OF THE CANADIAN FORCES, EMBODIED IN THE REGULAR FORCE AND ALLOCATED TO CANADIAN DEFENCE ACADEMY (CDA)



Given ministerial orders, further expanded by CDS orders, I think further discussion about abbreviations would be somewhat futile...


----------



## bms (12 Mar 2009)

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> Yeah but it's RMC St-Jean, not RMCC St-Jean, even for kingston the official acronym is simply RMC. Usually people uses CMR to refer to St-Jean but it's only the french acronym, I don't know why.



 No one said RMCC St-Jean. RMCC is used to refer to RMC in Kingston as per the Terms of Service the ROTPs of this year signed.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Mar 2009)

The TOS document is incorrect.  The CDS sanctioned abbreviations are RMC and RMC St Jean (English) and CMR and CMR St Jean (French).


----------



## Lumber (12 Mar 2009)

My point wasn't about what the documents say. Everyone and anyone uses RMC. So unless you want to look like arrogant, use RMC.

By comparison, the documents say that this lovely organization we work for is known as the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF). Find me someone who says CAF instead of CF and I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Big Foot (12 Mar 2009)

Lumber said:
			
		

> My point wasn't about what the documents say. Everyone and anyone uses RMC. So unless you want to look like arrogant, use RMC.
> 
> By comparison, the documents say that this lovely organization we work for is known as the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF). Find me someone who says CAF instead of CF and I'll eat my hat.


If I call it th CAF, can I com to Kingston and watch you eat your hat?


----------



## ACEC (12 Mar 2009)

So...anyone want to make a facebook group for -the military college in Kingston of Royal affiliation- who is going to -the military college in Kingston of royal affiliation- for the first time next year?   _ ___Topic_____ lol


----------



## ACEC (16 Mar 2009)

Update:  If anyone who has been accepted to RMC for next year is interested in networking the groundwork is completed.  Anyone who is interested can PM Radius, bms, or myself for details.


----------

